# AMAZING Tips on NPT



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCMe-bu4-tk&feature=related

This video is amazing, it's one of the best aquascapes I have seen in a while and so beautiful. Also there were a lot of great tips about having a planted tank. For everyone who loves planted tanks this may even give you some great idea's for your next NPT.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I just watched the whole video.  A good video to waste 45 minutes on. lmao


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

That was a great video and beautiful tank! I want to do something like that some day


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I love iwugami set-ups. :3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The only problem between using that as a reference is the method. An NPT would usually have lower light, and be lowtech. His tank is high tech and can grow most plants, while in a NPT you are limited. The plant choices are much different, so while it may inspire a scape, I wouldn't use most of the plants he used in the video.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

People on here seem to use NPT to mean any tank with plants in it. I always thought it was a tank that incorporated the use of soil as a substrate, something like what Diana Walstad advocates. 

I may be wrong but I have never heard an iwagumi referenced as a NPT.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm inspired! Time to trade me ol' 5 gallon for a 300!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> People on here seem to use NPT to mean any tank with plants in it. I always thought it was a tank that incorporated the use of soil as a substrate, something like what Diana Walstad advocates.
> 
> I may be wrong but I have never heard an iwagumi referenced as a NPT.


 Yeah, I thought NPT had a sand or gravel cap? Mine does, anyway. :lol:
They refernced iwagumi style multiple times.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

People see NPT and just look at the picture and say that it means with plants. Never ask questions. An NPT is credited to have started with Diana Walstad (there may have been others before) which is to provide a more natural way for plants to grow. A guy on another forum actually used no cap and it worked, I believe that he did use a lot of clay, but it is easily disturbed.

I guess it could be considered natural sort of because most stratums or soils, like the name suggest, are made from dirt.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Kevron56 said:


> I'm inspired! Time to trade me ol' 5 gallon for a 300!


You are not the only one, wow would I love to put a sorority in something like that. Or a community tank with one male as centerpiece. The other video they have is cool too. I love the natural flow in all those planted tanks.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I noticed they have 40 espei's rasbora. Such a nice fish!! (in my avatar)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> People on here seem to use NPT to mean any tank with plants in it. I always thought it was a tank that incorporated the use of soil as a substrate, something like what Diana Walstad advocates.
> 
> I may be wrong but I have never heard an iwagumi referenced as a NPT.


 Yes a npt has soil / substate a natural cycle. A tank with plants is not a npt it still requires water changes.


----------

